# Happy Thanksgiving



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2004)

This week is the 440th anniversary of the first recorded Protestant thanksgiving worship service in America.

On June 30, 1564, Rene Laudonniere, having just established a French Huguenot colony at Fort Caroline, located near Jacksonville, Florida, recorded that &quot;We sang a psalm of Thanksgiving unto God, beseeching Him that it would please His Grace to continue His accustomed goodness toward us.&quot; 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2005)

The Pilgrims of Massachusetts also celebrated a thanksgiving service on June 30, 1623. 

In the spirit of the Pilgrims and Huguenots, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2005)

Great! Now you have me wanting turkey and dressing...


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Great! Now you have me wanting turkey and dressing...



How 'bout an authentic Pilgrim meal of eels and bald eagle?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2006)

Fort Caroline, Florida:


----------



## lwadkins (Jun 30, 2006)




----------

